# This is one hard-core, bad-ass dude



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone ever watched R. Lee Ermey's show "Gunnytime". I swear on one closeup I saw him using 9mm cartridges as earplugs! LOL.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Those are produced by a company and custom fit to your ears. They are cool and R. Lee Ermey is my kind of guy.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

He also had a show on the history channel called mail call or something like that. I love just about anything having to do with him.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

He was great in the movie "Full metal Jacket".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well Gunny is one of my favorites. Now some of us was using empty cases..and sometimes live rounds for ear plugs back when he was still squirting mustard in his Pampers. .38 is just right. .45 is a tight fit for normal folks. 
.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I love to watch the Gunny! Tons of vids on u tube


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Can't see the vids already posted, but if you haven't seen the Glock commercial with ol' Gunny, go have a look. Classic.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Check this out.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gunny for president.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That's an old Army trick. Using live 45 ACP rounds for ear plugs. They work great, and I have done it many, many times.
In fact, one of the volunteer range masters at the State run range in the Osceola National Forest told me I was scaring some of the other people and he offered me a set of foam plugs.

Trust me - if you want extra elbow room on the firing line, wear a Vietnam vet T-shirt and hat and live rounds for ear plugs. :armata_PDT_25:
You'll be Ok as long as you don't fall down and hit your head on a rock.

Oh, and for the record, I am NOT a bad ass dude. In fact, I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gunny=Quickly becoming "Last of a Great Breed of Men"...I'm sorry to say.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Gunny=Quickly becoming "Last of a Great Breed of Men"...I'm sorry to say.


I actually knew a real live Gunny. Bob E.
He survived the Seige of Khe Sanh. I met him in a VA program for PTSD. I know his story. He knows mine. After his tour in Vietnam the Marine Corps tried to make him a DI, but training civilians to become Marines he kept seeing the faces of HIS dead Marines. Kids, some of whom literally died in his arms.
The USMC forced him out with 18 years of service, and then refused him a pension because he didn't do the full 20.

I haven't seen him since the early 1990's, I hope he's doing well. He would be about 80 years old now.

Memories.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Gunny=Quickly becoming "Last of a Great Breed of Men"...I'm sorry to say.


Slippy, you have some of the characteristics of the Gunny. The attractive ones I might add.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That's an old Army trick. Using live 45 ACP rounds for ear plugs. They work great, and I have done it many, many times.
> In fact, one of the volunteer range masters at the State run range in the Osceola National Forest told me I was scaring some of the other people and he offered me a set of foam plugs.
> 
> Trust me - if you want extra elbow room on the firing line, wear a Vietnam vet T-shirt and hat and live rounds for ear plugs. :armata_PDT_25:
> ...


:77::21::rofl3::laughhard:


----------

